# Parir é uma palavra pejorativa?



## intruder

Olá. 

Será que a palavra "parir" sempre tem um sentido pejorativo? Na maioria das vezes encontrei essa palavra em frases tipo "p.q.p" ou com relação aos animais. 

Se eu quero falar que a minha irmã pariu um filho. Isso é normal? Ou tenho que falar somente "Minha irmã deu luz a um filho". 

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Aplicado a mulheres, _'parir_' é, de facto, tido como pejorativo em Portugal. Só é geralmente aceite em relação a animais.


----------



## Vanda

Geralmente dizemos 'parir' para animais.


----------



## xiskxisk

Parir e prenha usam-se para os animais e é pejorativo quando usado para mulheres.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas lembrando que palavras e expressões, relacionadas a _parir_ são usadas, normalmente: parto, parturiente, sala de parto, pré-parto.

No ambiente corporativo (ao menos no Brasil) e com sentido figurado, o verbo _parir_ tem bom trânsito: "Fulano pariu uma grande ideia" ou "Estão fechados, naquela sala, parindo alguma novidade".


----------



## intruder

Guigo said:


> Apenas lembrando que palavras e expressões, relacionadas a _parir_ são usadas, normalmente: parto, parturiente, sala de parto, pré-parto.
> 
> No ambiente corporativo (ao menos no Brasil) e com sentido figurado, o verbo _parir_ tem bom trânsito: "Fulano pariu uma grande ideia" ou "Estão fechados, naquela sala, parindo alguma novidade".



Essa foi boa, kkkk. 

Acredito que esse verbo também sirva pra descrever uma situação quando a pessoa finaliza um trabalho que era muito esperado pelos outros. 
Exemplo: "E aí cara, cê vai terminar a faculdade o mês que vem. Já pariu o seu trabalho de graduação"? 

É correto isso?


----------



## Guigo

intruder said:


> Acredito que esse verbo também sirva pra descrever uma situação quando a pessoa finaliza um trabalho que era muito esperado pelos outros.
> Exemplo: "E aí cara, cê vai terminar a faculdade o mês que vem. Já pariu o seu trabalho de graduação"?
> 
> É correto isso?



Penso que seria perfeitamente entendido.


----------



## guihenning

'Parir' também se usa em tom autodepreciativo: «Pari e criei três filhos sozinha! No entanto, vejam só, hoje em dia nenhum deles me dá valor»
Também se usa em situações em que alguém está ansioso «Enquanto esperava aqui, já pari três filhos de ansiedade!». «Olha como ela anda dum lado pro outro… daqui a pouco vai parir um filho de ansiosa que está»
As 'putas' também podem parir: «Puta que pariu!»

P.S é defectivo nas pessoas 'eu, tu, ele, eles' no presente do indicativo. É defectivo em todas as pessoas no presente do subjuntivo e a única forma imperativa é da segunda do plural « pari vós!»


----------



## xiskxisk

Também há: a montanha pariu um rato.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Apenas lembrando que palavras e expressões, relacionadas a _parir_ são usadas, normalmente: parto, parturiente, sala de parto, pré-parto.
> 
> No ambiente corporativo (ao menos no Brasil) e com sentido figurado, o verbo _parir_ tem bom trânsito: "Fulano pariu uma grande ideia" ou "Estão fechados, naquela sala, parindo alguma novidade".



Guigo, juro que nunca ouvi o verbo 'parir' sendo usado nessas acepções (parir ideias ou uma novidade), embora não seja um absurdo. Parir é dar à luz, trazer ao mundo, não? Logo....


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Guigo, juro que nunca ouvi o verbo 'parir' sendo usado nessas acepções (parir ideias ou uma novidade), embora não seja um absurdo. Parir é dar à luz, trazer ao mundo, não? Logo....



Já ouvi, com certa frequência e, muitas vezes ou quase sempre, com certa ponta de ironia:

"Fulano pariu uma grande ideia" = alguma idiotice foi gerada.

"Parindo alguma novidade" = geralmente diretores querendo escalpelar os funcionários.


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Guigo, juro que nunca ouvi o verbo 'parir' sendo usado nessas acepções (parir ideias ou uma novidade), embora não seja um absurdo. Parir é dar à luz, trazer ao mundo, não? Logo....



Cá diz-se com bastante frequência, mas, como o Guigo assinala, sempre depreciativamente ou com uma ponta de ironia. A palavra não tem nenhuma acepção positiva, que me lembre.


----------



## machadinho

Joca said:


> Guigo, juro que nunca ouvi o verbo 'parir' sendo usado nessas acepções (parir ideias ou uma novidade), embora não seja um absurdo. Parir é dar à luz, trazer ao mundo, não? Logo....


Ah já sim. Sócrates se dizia um parteiro. Usava o tal método da maiêutica (obstetrícia) ao bater papo com toda a gente. Nada de depreciativo ou pejorativo.


----------



## Casquilho

xiskxisk said:


> Também há: a montanha pariu um rato.



Deriva da _Ars Poetica _de Horácio. Não sei se é proverbial lá na terrinha, mas cá no Brasil, quase ninguém entenderia.


----------



## Carfer

Casquilho said:


> Deriva da _Ars Poetica _de Horácio. Não sei se é proverbial lá na terrinha, mas cá no Brasil, quase ninguém entenderia.



Proverbial? Absolutamente. Diria até que não só toda a gente entenderia, como é provavelmente o único caso em que _'parir_' não faria sequer franzir um milímetro a sobrancelha ao moralista mais comichoso.


----------



## Ari RT

Concordo com machadinho. Não vejo, em princípio e no campo denotativo, nada de pejorativo em parir, quer usado como termo técnico (parto, parturiente, primípara, plurípara...) quer como metáfora (parir uma ideia). Acontece que o puta-que-pariu contamina a conotação e muita gente realmente levanta as sobrancelhas. Melhor usar com cuidado, num contexto em que fique claro que não há ironia ou intenção chula.

Comichoso. Que palavrinha mais bonita. Obrigado, Carfer.


----------



## Disney em pt-pt

Eu costumo utilizar "parir" para os animais e "dar à luz" para uma mulher. usar "parir" para uma mulher soa pejorativo. Por outro lado dizer que um animal deu à luz não soa assim mal, só não é tão comum.
Eu acho que isto deve ser mesmo regional, mas quando uma máquina começa a apresentar muitas avarias seguidas costuma-se dizer na minha região que ela "anda a parir por todos os lados". Por exemplo para um carro que tem uma avaria no motor, logo depois de ter vindo de ser arranjado volta a avariar-se noutra coisa qualquer, depois a bateria do carro acaba e assim uma série de coisas muito seguidas diria que "ele anda a parir por todos os lados".


----------



## machadinho

Não é o verbo "parir" que é ou não é pejorativo. Os verbos não são pejorativos. Pejorativo ou não-pejorativo é o *uso* que o falante ou o contexto dá ao verbo. O verbo ele mesmo é neutro. É concebível que um determinado uso de "parir" num determinado contexto para uma mulher que deu à luz não seja pejorativo. Pode até mesmo chegar a ser carinhoso.


----------



## Disney em pt-pt

machadinho said:


> Não é o verbo "parir" que é ou não é pejorativo. Os verbos não são pejorativos. Pejorativo ou não-pejorativo é o *uso* que o falante ou o contexto dá ao verbo. O verbo ele mesmo é neutro. É concebível que um determinado uso de "parir" num determinado contexto para uma mulher que deu à luz não seja pejorativo. Pode até mesmo chegar a ser carinhoso.


Concordo consigo, o uso que se dá à palavra é que é pejorativo, é só que na maioria das vezes em que é usado com mulheres é usado num sentido mais grosseiro. Mas não digo que até possa ser usado usado com outra conotação em certas situações.


----------



## Carfer

Disney em pt-pt said:


> Concordo consigo, o uso que se dá à palavra é que é pejorativo, é só que na maioria das vezes em que é usado com mulheres é usado num sentido mais grosseiro. Mas não digo que até possa ser usado usado com outra conotação em certas situações.



Não é só isso. Em Portugal serão raras, mas mesmo muito raras, as mulheres que aceitem que lhes digam que '_pariram_' sem ver nisso algum grau de ofensa. Mas, no mais, concordo, as palavras não têm culpa nenhuma.


----------

